# Caster PSA



## Footer (Nov 4, 2009)

This is my public service announcement on the proper way to purchase casters....

If you find yourself in need of casters for your production, you are not alone. There is help out there for you. Whatever you do, do not get in your car and drive to get casters from your nearest big box store. That will end in tears. However, McMaster-Carr is there to help. They are one friendly phone call or Click. So please, don't buy casters at your neighborhood big box store.....

I just submitted a order to McMaster-Carr to caster up the show I am working on. The theatre already has a caster stock, however it is pure junk. 95% of the casters are 4" or 5" and none of them have bearings on the wheel. They are just greased neoprene. This is the second theatre I have had to do this at. Bearings are good things and almost all of the casters found at Lowes or the Depot don't have them. What also amazes me is the casters I buy from McMaster-Carr only cost a dollar or two more then the big box store version.


----------



## Van (Nov 4, 2009)

Since No hardware supplier advertises on CB I'll put two cents in for Grainger. They have a great selection of casters of high quality. 
Another, real hit or miss, supplier is Harbor Freight. They Occasionally get real live actual honest to goodness high quality casters. It's a rareity bu tit happens when it does, don't hesitate to snatch them up.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Nov 4, 2009)

As long as were plugging casters I want to put in a word for Centerline Scenic's triple swivel casters. Nothing moves scenery smoother or more easily.


----------



## Footer (Nov 4, 2009)

There are also plenty of mom and pop Colson caster shops out there. I don't care where you buy them, just don't buy the junk casters coming from the big box stores.


----------



## Van (Nov 4, 2009)

Footer said:


> There are also plenty of mom and pop Colson caster shops out there. I don't care where you buy them, just don't buy the junk casters coming from the big box stores.


 
I just remember what my Old Uncle Footer used to tell me; 
"Son, Life's too short for cheap casters." 
Then he'd spit, turn, and waddle off, Festus-like into the sunset. .....


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 4, 2009)

Footer said:


> There are also plenty of mom and pop Colson caster shops out there. I don't care where you buy them, just don't buy the junk casters coming from the big box stores.



Don't want to sign you up for anything, but maybe you could provide some information or a guide on what to look for in casters depending their use. Their are a ton of casters on the market which can be quite confusing to the inexperienced buyer.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 5, 2009)

I've used Grainger and Mc/Carr. Both are very good, though lately I purchase from BMI Supply. They are kind of a one stop shop for much of my theatre supplies. And also very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Footer (Nov 5, 2009)

Drmafreek said:


> I've used Grainger and Mc/Carr. Both are very good, though lately I purchase from BMI Supply. They are kind of a one stop shop for much of my theatre supplies. And also very friendly and helpful.



BMI is good people. They are acutally my "local" shop, being that there headquarters are 20 min from my theatre. There casters are a bit marked up from what you can get from the industrial suppliers. Overall though, they are a good shop to work with. Most of the theatres up here are complete BMI installs. At my summer home all of our zero-throw casters come from them and their quality is great.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 10, 2009)

Footer said:


> BMI is good people. They are acutally my "local" shop, being that there headquarters are 20 min from my theatre. There casters are a bit marked up from what you can get from the industrial suppliers. Overall though, they are a good shop to work with. Most of the theatres up here are complete BMI installs. At my summer home all of our zero-throw casters come from them and their quality is great.



Agree with the over priced bit. Especially on some of the hardware. But in our far reaches of the galaxy, we don't mind.  Though I've found their Rosco Paint to be cheaper than a lot of places, which is nice. I feel like I go through paint way too quickly.


----------

